# Porter Cable Router 7518 VS. 895PK



## ARCJR (Feb 9, 2012)

I am going to build a router table and I am not sure which router I should go with. I have decided between two porter cable routers. The 3.25 HP production model 7518 and the 2.25 HP router that comes in the 895pk kit. The reason for the 895pk kit is because it is a variable speed router and it comes with a fixed base with a router table height adjuster. The 7518 does not come with a table height adjuster and would require a separate device to adapt to the router table. The 7518 is more expensive and more powerful, but that router would do it all. The 895pk has the variable speed and I believe it can do what I want it to do to. So I need help making a decision on spending a lot more money with the router and height adjuster or the small model which may be all I need. The other thing I am not sure of is weather the 895pk model with accept a 1/4" collet. 

What will the router in the 895pk kit not be able to do?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Alex 

I will suggest the 895pk, the build in lift is real plus and yes it will take on 1/4" and 1/2" bits..7518 is a nice router but a real PITA to use in a router table, tons of power BUT it's get on your knees thing to adjust..unless you have real long arms 

==




ARCJR said:


> I am going to build a router table and I am not sure which router I should go with. I have decided between two porter cable routers. The 3.25 HP production model 7518 and the 2.25 HP router that comes in the 895pk kit. The reason for the 895pk kit is because it is a variable speed router and it comes with a fixed base with a router table height adjuster. The 7518 does not come with a table height adjuster and would require a separate device to adapt to the router table. The 7518 is more expensive and more powerful, but that router would do it all. The 895pk has the variable speed and I believe it can do what I want it to do to. So I need help making a decision on spending a lot more money with the router and height adjuster or the small model which may be all I need. The other thing I am not sure of is weather the 895pk model with accept a 1/4" collet.
> 
> What will the router in the 895pk kit not be able to do?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Alex


----------



## ARCJR (Feb 9, 2012)

I am interesting in making cabinet raised panel doors. Will this router perform well? What is project where it would not work out well?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Both models are popular Alex. The combo kit is your best choice between these two since it gives you the fixed base for table mounting and the plunge base for free hand work. Just curious what made you decide on PC?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Alex

Yes it will and I can't think of one that it would not do well.

==



ARCJR said:


> I am interesting in making cabinet raised panel doors. Will this router perform well? What is project where it would not work out well?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

The router in my table is a VS 7518 with a Jessem lift and a foot switch. Spendy, but I've never regretted it. 
The Jessem adjusts above the table and is beefy enough to tame the 7518.
I've made several dozen raised panel doors with this set up with nary a problem. 
That being said, you shouldn't have any problems with the 895, either.


----------



## ARCJR (Feb 9, 2012)

I decided on PC because two of my other routers are PC. I already have a PC with a fixed base and plunge combo, but it is not VS. I wanted another router strictly for table use. If I get the 895pk, I will probably never used the plunge base. Also, the 895PK is sold at the store by my house. If there is a problem I could easily return. I do not like ordering online because I hate paying S&H.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nothing wrong with your choice Alex. Amazon has free shipping, no sales tax and usually lower prices. Since this router will be dedicated to table use I would urge you to compare the adjustments of the 895 to the Bosch 1617EVS. The 895 is PC's answer to the 1617. I much prefer the Bosch but this does not mean you will. You do not need to spend the extra money for the kit, both can be purchased as fixed base only for less money... no need to pay for something you will never use.


----------



## ARCJR (Feb 9, 2012)

does the 1617EVS come with the height adjuster like the PC? that is why I am favoring the PC because I will not have to purchase a separate router lift for the table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Alex, the 895 is PC's version of the much longer produced 1617... the router that all combo kits are styled after. Unlike the 895, Bosch has never had issues with their height adjuster.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I've had the 890 in my table for 5 years. It will swing the large bits easily, if you don't hog the wood off. But you don't want to do that anyway.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

It seems Mike and I are at odds over which router is the best table router. He is a big fan of the Bosch 1617EVS and I am a fan of the PC 892. I like the PC 892 router because it can be locked, unlocked and height adjusted above the table with the same tool, as well as easy bit changes above the table with the offset wrench. I will say though that I have had no experience with the Bosch so Mike may know something I don't.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since PC redesigned both bases and offered them as free replacements for the defective originals(after I badgered them for 3 months) I have heard no complaints on them. The best situation is to compare the features for yourself and get what works best for you!


----------



## ARCJR (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks for all the info. I was really leaning toward the PC because my other routers are PC, plus it was on sale at Menards for $219 and I got an 11% rebate. I did a google shopping search and the cheapest I found it was $249. So I think I got a good deal. If not someone let me know because I have not opened it. Can any one recommend a good insert plate? Rockler has 20% off one item, but it ends today.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

ARCJR said:


> thanks for all the info. I was really leaning toward the PC because my other routers are PC, plus it was on sale at Menards for $219 and I got an 11% rebate. I did a google shopping search and the cheapest I found it was $249. So I think I got a good deal. If not someone let me know because I have not opened it. Can any one recommend a good insert plate? Rockler has 20% off one item, but it ends today.


If you are going to use the PC 892 in a table I suggest you buy a Woodpeckers insert. I have the aluminum insert that is drilled specifically for the PC 892 and it comes with the offset wrench to change bits above the table. Woodpeckers also makes a plate made of some kind of composite material for the PC 892 which is much cheaper than the aluminum insert. I am sure if you search you may find another insert that is drilled for the PC 892. If you bought the PC 895 kit it should have come with the tool to unlock/lock and adjust the height above the table. 

I would say you did get a deal on the kit at $219.00 plus the rebate. If I didn't already have the PC 895 kit I would jump on that myself. As it is I have two PC 892 routers and the kit plunge base that has never been on the motor and probably will never be out of the case unless I can sell it.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

I've had the 895 for several years, as well; and have used this to take phased cuts on raised panel bits - it works well. The Bosch vs. PC debate will out-live all of us, and in many cases it is a question of which brand do you want to say is in your table - think of Canon vs. Nikon cameras; Ford vs. Chevy pick-ups. 
Having said this, I'm concerned that PC's quality and engineering enhancements have suffered under Black & Decker management. Of the choice between the 7518 vs. 89x, I would recommend the 89x - it's less expensive and will perform 98% of the tasks you'll ever ask a router to do.
MikeD.


----------

